# Evgeny Kirillovich Golubev (1910 - 1988)



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

Russian Soviet composer, taught by Nikolai Myaskovsky, among whose students were Iosif Andriasov & Alfred Schnittke.


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)




----------

